# Suns Players Attempt Trevor Booker's Tip-in Shot at Practice



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Crazy how that was done in a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Crazy how that was done in a game.



Shot of the year?


----------

